# [OT] Informazioni su iBook

## consdel

Un mio amico si vuole comprare un portatile, più per sfizio (regalo per la laurea triennale) che per necessità.

Per i programmi win-only, come i giochi, ha un ottimo fisso a casa.

Dato che ha un budget molto alto (2000eur) sto cercando di indirizzarlo su un Mac.

Visto che mi è sembrato di capire che qui di gente con portatile della Apple ce n'è abbastanza (ho capito male?   :Very Happy:  ), vorrei chiedere il vostro parere!

Ho visto che con 1957,99 (iva inclusa) su AppleStore ci si porta a casa un iBook:

Processore Apple PowerG4 1,2Ghz 512KB L2

512MB di DDR 266

Disco fisso da 60 GB 4200 rpm

DVD±RW

Schermo 14 a 1024x768

Scheda video Ati Mobility Radeon 9200 con 64 MB di vram

Wireless integrato 802.11b/g

Bluetooth integrato

le domande sono:

espandere la memoria 512mb serve al MacOSX? o ne trarrebbe vantaggio solo Linux? 

lo chiedo perchè, per esempio, con WindowsXP non occupi più di 256MB neanche se preghi in turco.

a livello di autonomia e calore prodotto come siamo messi?

lo schermo com'è?

i Powerbook partono da G4 a 1,3Ghz, suppongo che non cambi quasi niente come prestazioni... ma un G4 a 1,2ghz come regge il MacOSX? e Linux? a cosa si potrebbe paragonare (indicativamente) (lo so che è risc)?

e di conseguenza: ha un futuro o mi "invecchia" in pochi mesi?

la qualità costruttiva com'è?

insomma: cosa ne dite?   :Very Happy: 

grazie in anticipo!

----------

## Cerberos86

Punti a favore:

è un MAC e chi vuole intendere intenda...

quindi qualità costruttiva, hardware, design, integrazione con macosx etc etc.. tutto ad ottimi livelli. Anche Gentoo ppc ormai ha raggiunto un buono sviluppo...

Consumi: non so con blutooth e airport, ma il modello base tira tranquillamente le 4 ore... almeno il mio...

Calore: se provi a giocare una mezzoretta comincia a scaldare bene, ma l'unica ventola è più che sufficiente e non ha niente a che vedere con alcuni fornelli portatili pc.

Punti a sfavore:

RAM:Come i pc vogliono Mghz così i mac vogliono Mbyte...  :Laughing:  (ti consiglierei di prendere la memoria base e poi aggiungere 512 Mb acquistando da altri produttori... si risparmia qualcosa    :Wink:  ).

Se possibile prendi un PBook, dovrebbe valerne la pena (per ulteriori info chiedi a Shev, il Mac Converter del Forum).

----------

## shev

 *consdel wrote:*   

> portatile della Mac ce n'è abbastanza (ho capito male?   ), vorrei chiedere il vostro parere!

 

Già parti male, malissimo!   :Twisted Evil: 

La ditta che produce i portatili è la Apple, il portatile o cmq il computer Apple in generale si chiama Macintosh, o Mac. Quindi o dici "portatile della Apple" o "un Mac"  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> espandere la memoria 512mb serve al MacOSX? o ne trarrebbe vantaggio solo Linux?

 

Dei due quello che più ne beneficia è Macosx, non il contrario. In ogni caso, IMHO, passare direttamente a 512 MB è una scelta quasi obbligata.

 *Quote:*   

> lo chiedo perchè, per esempio, con WindowsXP non occupi più di 256MB neanche se preghi in turco

 

Qui parliamo di OS seri, sia linux che macosx sanno come usare l'hardware su cui girano, quindi se gli dai RAM in abbondanza, non la lasciano certo inutilizzata  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> a livello di autonomia e calore prodotto come siamo messi?

 

Benissimo con entrambi, dovresti stare sulle 4 ore circa come autonomia e come calore più che accettabile. Considera che normalmente non c'è nemmeno una ventola che gira in un *book, partono solo quando si scalda un po'.

 *Quote:*   

> lo schermo com'è?

 

Ottimo, anche se preferisco il 12". In ogni caso, sono ottimi monitor, superiori a molti dei corrispettivi pc.

 *Quote:*   

> i Powerbook partono da G4 a 1,3Ghz, suppongo che non cambi quasi niente come prestazioni... ma un G4 a 1,2ghz come regge il MacOSX? e Linux? a cosa si potrebbe paragonare (indicativamente) (lo so che è risc)?
> 
> e di conseguenza: ha un futuro o mi "invecchia" in pochi mesi?

 

Va tranquillo, sono ottimi processori che vanno più che bene. Macosx gira ancora benissimo anche su Mac ben più datati, tipo G4 350 Mhz. Linux gira bene su qualsiasi hardware  :Smile: 

Il futuro tranquillo che è assicurato, mediamente un Mac ha un periodo di vita molto lungo, per qualche anno dovresti essere a posto (poi dipende, se lo compri per giocarci e usare gli ultimissimi videogame, bhe, già il Mac non è la scelta migliore, poi ovviamente "invecchierà" prima, nel senso che i giochi recenti faticheranno a girarci). Paragoni con gli intel/amd non hanno senso, quindi inutile farli.

 *Quote:*   

> la qualità costruttiva com'è?

 

Eccellente, come da tradizione Apple. Qualche difettuccio a volte capita anche sugli ibook, ma come media sono sicuramente superiori ai pc, IMHO. 

 *Quote:*   

> insomma: cosa ne dite?   

 

Va tranquillo e passa a Mac, non avrai che da guadagnarci  :Smile: 

p.s.: Cerberos86:  :Razz: 

----------

## consdel

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *consdel wrote:*   portatile della Mac ce n'è abbastanza (ho capito male?   ), vorrei chiedere il vostro parere! 
> 
> Già parti male, malissimo!  
> 
> La ditta che produce i portatili è la Apple, il portatile o cmq il computer Apple in generale si chiama Macintosh, o Mac. Quindi o dici "portatile della Apple" o "un Mac" 

 

ups, chiedo scusa!  :Embarassed: 

ho subito corretto!

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *consdel wrote:*   lo schermo com'è? 
> 
> Ottimo, anche se preferisco il 12". In ogni caso, sono ottimi monitor, superiori a molti dei corrispettivi pc.

 

perchè il 12'?

e come sono in confronto con i nuovi Onyx Black dei portatili Sony?

----------

## shev

 *consdel wrote:*   

> perchè il 12'?

 

Perchè io ho un 12"  :Razz: 

Scherzi a parte, io avevo optato per il 12" (powerbook) perchè mi serviva un Portatile, con la P maiuscola: quindi piccolo, leggero, potente (e figo  :Cool:  ). In una parola,  un portatile. Detto questo, almeno negli ibook il modello da 12" e quello da 14" hanno la medesima risoluzione, quandi uguale area visiva (con le dovute proporzioni) con pixel più ravvicinati nel piccoletto e un effetto di maggiore nitidezza. Insomma, motivazioni più soggettive che tecniche, con solo qualche sfumatura tecnica a vantaggio del piccolo 12" (negli ibook almeno). Restano entrambi degli ottimi monitor.

 *Quote:*   

> come sono in confronto con i nuovi Onyx Black dei portatili Sony?

 

Onestamente non ho mai provato in prima persona questa tecnologia, anche se ne ho sentito parlare un gran bene. Certo, ha i suoi difetti (sempre per sentito dire), quali una distorsione dei colori dovuta all'eccessiva luminosità, un effetto specchio in certe situazioni poco gradevole etc etc.

Insomma, più che dirti cose "per sentito dire" (quindi con discutibile affidabilità) non so cosa dirti. Di certo i monitor apple sono ottimi, non mi sento di muovergli critiche particolari, quindi non starei a farmi troppe "pippe" mentali  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *consdel wrote:*   

> e come sono in confronto con i nuovi Onyx Black dei portatili Sony?

 

lascia perdere i paragoni con la tecnologia x-black della sony... la qualità di un monitor sony è ordini di grandezza sopra quella di un qualsiasi altro schermo di qualsiasi altra marca

Non sono assolutamente un fanatico della grafica e non mi era mai capitato di apprezzare in prima persona la qualità grafica di un monitor (i colori! i colori del sony vaio!! non mi ci fare pensare...) ma quando vedi uno di quei monitor dal vivo capisci...

Se comunque non devi acquistare un portatile in funzione del monitor (scelta che personalmente io almeno non farei) allora metti da parte tutti i paragoni con i sony e concentrati su altre caratteristiche più fondamentali

----------

## Cazzantonio

voglio fare una piccola domanda innocua (che però so già che mi costerà nuerose infamate, forse meritate) che è scaturita solo dalla mia ignoranza in merito e non da uno spunto polemico...  :Embarassed: 

cosa c'è di fondamentalmente diverso (e migliore a quanto pare) tra un mac e un pc portatili?  :Question: 

A parte il fatto che funzionano entrambi e mi pare che abbiano prestazioni paragonabili (le differenze saranno sulle virgole immagino) che c'è di diverso per l'utente? Vi sono particolari differenze con qualche applicazione o è semplicemente il senso di appartenenza ad una casta elitaria di possessori di mac?

Non pretendo una risposta esaustiva che va al di là delle intenzioni del topic, ma sapete consigliarmi da dove comiciare a documentarmi? (fonti obiettive per favore... non il sito della Apple...)

Sapete... avevo intenzione di cominciare a valutare l'acquisto di un portatile...

----------

## emix

 *consdel wrote:*   

> espandere la memoria 512mb serve al MacOSX? o ne trarrebbe vantaggio solo Linux?

 

Serve a entrambi. Se in Mac OS X avvio diversi programmi contemporaneamente la mancanza di ram comincia a farsi sentire. Direi che 640MB sono un obbligo, considerato il budget che ha a disposizione (640 perché gli iBook hanno un banco da 128 saldato e un altro da 128 in un normale slot so-dimm, che in caso di espansione della ram va sostituito... quindi 128+512=640).

 *consdel wrote:*   

> a livello di autonomia e calore prodotto come siamo messi?

 

Questa è la parte che mi piace di più  :Razz:  La dissipazione è passiva (quindi niente rumore) e non scalda tantissimo. Certo d'estate la mano sinistra  scalda un pò, ma niente a che vedere con alcuni fornetti x86.

L'autonomia è ottima. Le 4 ore me le garantisce sempre e a volte anche più. Poi dipende da quello che ci fai.

 *consdel wrote:*   

> lo schermo com'è?

 

Ottimo, sono rimasto sorpreso anch'io dell'ottima qualità degli schermi (soprattutto dopo aver visto un Cinema Display acceso  :Shocked: ).

 *consdel wrote:*   

> i Powerbook partono da G4 a 1,3Ghz, suppongo che non cambi quasi niente come prestazioni... ma un G4 a 1,2ghz come regge il MacOSX? e Linux? a cosa si potrebbe paragonare (indicativamente) (lo so che è risc)? e di conseguenza: ha un futuro o mi "invecchia" in pochi mesi?

 

Considera che Mac OS X gira molto bene anche su un 600MHz. Il futuro ce l'ha e come. C'è gente che ancora usa PPC a 300MHz. Dal punto di vista della longevità non ci sono dubbi.

 *consdel wrote:*   

> la qualità costruttiva com'è?

 

Questo è una delle caratteristiche principali dei Mac. Qualcuno ti dirà che ci sono stati diversi problemi con batterie, monitor, ecc.. E' vero, ma i difetti (che posono sempre capitare) sono stati sempre (che io sappia) risolti in modo impeccabile.

 *consdel wrote:*   

> insomma: cosa ne dite?  

 

Si vede che ho un iBook?  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

dico la mia.

Io ho un pbook12

Oltre a tutti i vantaggi gia' elencati su cui concordo appieno vorrei metterti ben in guardia dal non tenere la RAM standard.

E' VERAMENTE POCA. (io ho 256 per ora)

macosx zoppica!

Io prevedo di mettere altri 512mb presto.

Ecco forse questa e' l'unica pecca (ovviabile).

Fate uscire le macchine con ram adeguata!!!!

ciao

----------

## n3m0

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Fate uscire le macchine con ram adeguata!!!!

 

Mi sa che è tutto un gioco di mercato  :Smile: 

Cmq, il mio consiglio è di prendere un affarino della Apple, perchè sono davvero sensazionali  :Smile: 

E il mio consiglio spassionato è sempre: 12 pollici!  :Wink: 

@cazzantonio: la differenza principale sta proprio nell'architettura. Reputo le CPU PPC superiori dal punto di vista ingegneristico e prestazionale. Mentre il mondo x86 tende ben oltre i 3GHz, alla Apple solo con G5 si sono spinti (finora) mi pare intorno ai 2.5GHz. Puntano molto di più all'efficienza intrinseca della CPU che a farla correre di più senza migliorare architetturalmente il tutto. Inoltre reputo superiore la cura che viene messa nell'assemblaggio dei componenti e nella scelta degli stessi per un'interoperabilità maggiore. Ultimo, sono molto più belli e i materiali di qualità superiore (e questa è la loro immagine, ormai).

----------

## shev

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> voglio fare una piccola domanda innocua (che però so già che mi costerà nuerose infamate, forse meritate) che è scaturita solo dalla mia ignoranza in merito e non da uno spunto polemico... 
> 
> cosa c'è di fondamentalmente diverso (e migliore a quanto pare) tra un mac e un pc portatili? 

 

E' la classica domanda che si pongono molti utenti pc, non preoccuparti. Il problema è che la risposta è difficile da dare, far capire veramente cosa significhi avere e usare un mac. Bisogna provare per capire, e quando s'è provato (seriamente) un mac credimi, difficilmente userai volentieri un pc, o difficilmente lo vedrai con lo stesso occhio di prima.

Probabilmente finirai con il chiederti come hai fatto a usare un pc per tutto quel tempo, come hai fatta a stare senza un mac.

Detto questo, ci sono vari spunti tecnici che possono darti un'idea dei pregi di un mac, spunti detti e ripetuti più volte: qualità costruttiva elevata, ingegnerizzazione eccezionale, silenziosità, indubbia bellezza estetica, hardware potente e di qualità, un OS veramente magnifico, pratico, elegante, usabile, bello etc etc etc

Tutto questo permette di dare un senso di soddisfazione notevole, rende rilassante e coinvolgente l'esperienza informatica.

Insomma, di motivi per usare e scegliere un mac ce ne sono in abbondanza, da quelli tecnici a quelli meno tecnici. Per farti una vaga idea di quelli "non tecnici", da un'occhiata al libro di kelby "Macintosh, la nuda verità". Davvero simpatico, di parte (mac) ma senza perdere il lato critico e obiettivo. Inoltre è breve e lo si legge in poche ore.

Oppure, fa un salto sul forum di macitynet.it, ci sono vari topic di gente che chiede motivi per passare da pc a mac, oltre ad esperienze di chi lo switch l'ha già fatto (e non ho ancora letto uno solo che si sia pentito del cambio  :Wink:  ).

----------

## innerbrain

Devo passare anch'io dalla parte della Mela.....e ora mi sbilancio un pò ma è la verità...da quelli che l'informatica l'hanno inventata!!!!

Cmq io non ho bisogno di convinzioni perchè sono già convinto, stò solo aspettando di vendere il mio vecchio portatile.

Avrei da chiedere una cosa...leggendo i post precedenti emix parlava della ram preinstallata nell'iBook che è una quantità pari a 128mb, ma sull'Apple Store dicono che se ne voglio aggiungere 256mb questi si sommano ai 256mb già integrati.

Il quesito è: chi ha raggione????

Lo chiedo perchè di consdel io ho problemi di budget e sari partito dalla configurazione base ma con 512mb totali.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *innerbrain wrote:*   

> da quelli che l'informatica l'hanno inventata!!!!

 

Mi spiace ma non hanno inventato nulla loro come non lo ha fatto ms. Le idee di base sono invenzioni della Xerox

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *innerbrain wrote:*   da quelli che l'informatica l'hanno inventata!!!! 
> 
> Mi spiace ma non hanno inventato nulla loro come non lo ha fatto ms. Le idee di base sono invenzioni della Xerox

 

Solo per sottolineare le ovvie ragioni di fedeliallalinea: 

Nel film "I pirati della Silicon Valley" questo viene messo in evidenza abbastanza bene  :Smile: 

----------

## innerbrain

Ok di questo avente raggione, 

ma il concetto che volevo esprimere io è  che loro sono fra quelli che hanno avuto le idee....a me non verrebbe mai in mente di svegliarmi una mattina e dire "ok, adesso mi faccio un computer come dico io"...forse invece del verbo "inventata" avrei dovuto usare "costruita"....

Ad es. anche il signore Bosak e la signora Lerner fondatori della Cisco System hanno contribuito a costruire l'informatica come la conosciamo oggi. 

La fondazione dell'Apple è una pietra migliare nella storia dell'informatica e questo è innegabile.

A me semplicente affascina l'idea di usare un prodotto che è prodotto da un'azienda nata agli albori dell'informatica e che nonostante alti e bassi ha ancora da dire la sua.

Cmq grazie la puntalizazione.

Ora qualcuno risponde al mio post precedente???   :Laughing: 

PS: Il film l'ho visto ed è proprio figo.

----------

## n3m0

 *innerbrain wrote:*   

> leggendo i post precedenti emix parlava della ram preinstallata nell'iBook che è una quantità pari a 128mb, ma sull'Apple Store dicono che se ne voglio aggiungere 256mb questi si sommano ai 256mb già integrati.
> 
> Il quesito è: chi ha ragione????

 

Entrambi  :Smile: 

Non molti mesi fa era come dice emix, ora è come dice il sito della Apple.  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Mi spiace ma non hanno inventato nulla loro come non lo ha fatto ms. Le idee di base sono invenzioni della Xerox

 

Mi spiace contraddirti, ma Apple di cose ne ha inventate parecchie, come parecchie le ha prese/acquistate da altri (tra cui Xerox) usandole per prima e rendendole standard, dandone una realizzazione pratica innovando il settore informatico e "ispirando" poi le altre ditte. Non sto a farti l'elenco perchè lo si trova su parecchi siti e libri.

Va bene che Apple non è l'inventrice dell'informatica o una santarellina, ma non si può negare che abbia dato un grosso contributo sia per innovazione che per "invenzioni".

Diverso il discorso Microsoft, che più che innovare e inventare, copia e pubblicizza  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Mi spiace ma non hanno inventato nulla loro come non lo ha fatto ms. Le idee di base sono invenzioni della Xerox 
> 
> Mi spiace contraddirti, ma Apple di cose ne ha inventate parecchie, come parecchie le ha prese/acquistate da altri (tra cui Xerox)...
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

Sono d'accordo con fedeliallalinea; cosa avrebbe comprato dalla Xerox?!?

Mi pare che si siano limitati a prendere in "prestito" (per usare un eufemismo) molta della tecnologia che la Xerox ha inventato....

Se i manager della Xerox avessero avuto la capacità di credere nell'innovazione attualemnte sarebbero loro i detentori della maggior parte del mercato informatico. 

I ricercatori di "Palo Alto" hanno davvero dato un grosso contributo all'informatica, molti comprese Apple e Microsoft hanno semplicemente copiato.

P.S. Non voglio scatenare alcun flame, questa è solo la mia idea   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Sono d'accordo con fedeliallalinea; cosa avrebbe comprato dalla Xerox?!?
> 
> Mi pare che si siano limitati a prendere in "prestito" (per usare un eufemismo) molta della tecnologia che la Xerox ha inventato....

 

Non vorrei che questo topic scadesse nel flame, anche perchè OT. Quindi rispondo a questo proposito ancora una volta poi mi automodero  :Smile: 

Ti faccio il primo esempio che mi viene in mente: Apple ha comprato il brevetto del Mouse per 40.000 dollari, non l'ha rubato ne copiato. L'interfaccia grafica l'aveva già realizzata in diversi aspetti, prima dell'illuminante visita al PARC, poi non so dirti se abbia comprato qualche brevetto sull'interfaccia o si sia solo ispirata (ripeto, non è una santarellina nemmeno la Apple  :Smile:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> Se i manager della Xerox avessero avuto la capacità di credere nell'innovazione attualemnte sarebbero loro i detentori della maggior parte del mercato informatico

 

Questo non lo nego certo, è storicamente evidente che loro hanno inventato molte delle tecnologie oggi più usate. Merito di Apple se molte di queste tecnologie oggi sono standard e utilizzate comunemente. Avere le idee è importante, ma lo è altrettanto realizzarle tali idee e darne un'applicazione pratica e diffusa. Innovazione è anche questo.

 *Quote:*   

> I ricercatori di "Palo Alto" hanno davvero dato un grosso contributo all'informatica, molti comprese Apple e Microsoft hanno semplicemente copiato

 

Attento a lanciarti in certe sentenze, non mi ritengo uno storico informatico, ma mi sento di smentirti in parte. Giusto per fare qualche esempio nei vari campi, il concetto di PDA lo si deve alla Apple e il suo, per quanto sfortunato, Newton. La firewire è una tecnologia made in Apple. A livello software molti concetti delle GUI vengono dalla Apple, non sono state tutte progettate e inventate dalla Xerox (mi viene da dire il cestino, ma non sono certo però), i font TrueType sono by Apple, ecc. 

Per tacere di molte scelte, che imho posso coniderarsi "invenzioni" per l'impatto che hanno avuto sull'informatica (dare fiducia all'usb, etc). Queste sono le prime che mi vengono in mente.

Quindi occhio ad affiancare Apple e Microsoft, la casa di Cupertino ha inventato e innovato molto, quella di Redmond ha preso esempio e spunto copiando molto.

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. Non voglio scatenare alcun flame, questa è solo la mia idea  

 

Certo, come le precedenti sono le mie  :Smile: 

Purtroppo però questi discorsi spesso finiscono nel flame, anche perchè certe cose non sono ahimé scritte o documentate, ma solo narrate e riportate, quindi ciascuno è portato ad accettarle o meno secondo le proprie simpatie. Quindi io interrompo qui la mia parte in questa, per quanto interessante discussione. Sono dispostissimo a continuarla in pvt, dal vivo davanti ad una birretta o in altra sede, non vorrei andare troppo OT.

----------

## innerbrain

Ok, citazioni storiche a parte...mi è venuto in mente un motivo abbastanza venale per comprare iBook...

Apple offre sconti per studenti e quindi aiuta un pò a risparmiare...

Non dovrebbe essere l'unica a farlo (mi pare anche IBM) ma cmq visto che il tuo amico va all'univ penso sia importante saperlo...in fondo uno sconto non fa schifo a nessuno   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non vorrei che questo topic scadesse nel flame, anche perchè OT. Quindi rispondo a questo proposito ancora una volta poi mi automodero 
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

Sono d'accordo con te le mie intenzioni sono quelle di discutere pacificamente ed amabilmente  :Smile:  su questo argomento.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Quindi io interrompo qui la mia parte in questa, per quanto interessante discussione. Sono dispostissimo a continuarla in pvt, dal vivo davanti ad una birretta o in altra sede, non vorrei andare troppo OT.
> ...

 

Se sei disposto a venire a Palermo a trovarmi ti posso pure ospitare per un paio di giorni e le birre le offro io   :Wink: 

Comunque per la cronaca se vuoi continuare la discussione in pvt mi trovi su irc (la rete di azzurra o freenode)  :Smile:  il mio nick è gutter 

Se ti va puoi usare anche la rete di Jabber, il mio nick è gutter@jabber.linux.it

----------

## shev

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Se sei disposto a venire a Palermo a trovarmi ti posso pure ospitare per un paio di giorni e le birre le offro io  

 

Mmmm, così ora ho chi mi ospita pure lì  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, prima o poi ci vedremo a qualche gentoo day o simile, quindi avremo un argomento di discussione già pronto.

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque per la cronaca se vuoi continuare la discussione in pvt mi trovi su irc (la rete di azzurra o freenode)  il mio nick è gutter 
> 
> Se ti va puoi usare anche la rete di Jabber, il mio nick è gutter@jabber.linux.it

 

Ho poco tempo per stare in irc, più facile via IM. Ora mi segno il tuo contatto, alla prima occasione continueremo il discorso, mi piacciono queste discussioni, soprattutto quando fatte tra persone civili e aperte al dialogo  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho poco tempo per stare in irc, più facile via IM. Ora mi segno il tuo contatto, alla prima occasione continueremo il discorso, mi piacciono queste discussioni, soprattutto quando fatte tra persone civili e aperte al dialogo 

 

Se i discorsi sono affrontati in maniera civile, c'è sempre qualcosa da imparare  :Smile: 

Mi son permesso di aggiungere il tuo contatto ICQ tra i miei  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

faccio io una domanda da profano dei notebook Apple (ne devo acquistare uno anche io a breve):

- che qualcuno sappia è possibile espandere gli iBook o i PowerBook con degli HD 2.5" aggiuntivi? ATTENZIONE: non intendo l'upgrade dell'HD esistente, ma la possibilità di usarne un secondo HD in aggiunta a quello già presente...

(se la domanda è troppo OT potete cancellarla, solo che non riesco a trovare informazioni a riguardo e il sito della Apple non mi è di aiuto da questo punto di vista)

----------

## gaffiere

beh credo che tu possa usare un HD esterno, USB o firewire no?

sugli x86 è così per gli apple credo che non facciano differenza... spero di non aver detto una castroneria...

see ya

----------

## shev

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> - che qualcuno sappia è possibile espandere gli iBook o i PowerBook con degli HD 2.5" aggiuntivi? ATTENZIONE: non intendo l'upgrade dell'HD esistente, ma la possibilità di usarne un secondo HD in aggiunta a quello già presente

 

 :Shocked: 

Due hd sullo stesso portatile? Sugli Apple credo proprio di no (togli pure il "credo"), già hanno fatto i miracoli per farci stare tutta quella roba in così poco spazio, dubito ci stia un altro hd. Senza contare il consumo maggiore, il maggiore calore prodotto etc.

Ma anche sui portatili pc dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa (parlo di portatili, non di desktop camuffati da portatile).

Piuttosto metti BTO l'hd più grande a disposizione, oppure cambialo tu una volta preso mettendoci un 100 o 120 GB. Se proprio non vuoi l'upgrade, come  d'altra parte hai scritto, solitamente si usano hd esterni firewire o usb2: non ci sono colli di bottiglia, l'unica scomodità è che sono esterni (anche se ne ho visti di veramente piccoli).

Per curiosità, che ci dovresti fare per necessitare di due hd?

Gutter: per il contatto icq ci mancherebbe, fa pure. Poi ti aggiungo anch'io  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> beh credo che tu possa usare un HD esterno, USB o firewire no?
> 
> sugli x86 è così per gli apple credo che non facciano differenza... spero di non aver detto una castroneria...
> 
> see ya

 

bhe sui Dell di nuova generazione è possibile aggiungere un secondo HD interno  :Wink: , per cui pensavo che anche la Apple avesse qualcosa a riguardo...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *shev wrote:*   

> Due hd sullo stesso portatile? Sugli Apple credo proprio di no (togli pure il "credo"), già hanno fatto i miracoli per farci stare tutta quella roba in così poco spazio, dubito ci stia un altro hd. Senza contare il consumo maggiore, il maggiore calore prodotto etc.
> 
> Ma anche sui portatili pc dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa (parlo di portatili, non di desktop camuffati da portatile).

 

bhe sui Dell è possibile aggiungere un secondo HD, per i consumi e il calore non c'è problema, questi sono aspetti soggettivi comunque

 *shev wrote:*   

> Piuttosto metti BTO l'hd più grande a disposizione, oppure cambialo tu una volta preso mettendoci un 100 o 120 GB. Se proprio non vuoi l'upgrade, come  d'altra parte hai scritto, solitamente si usano hd esterni firewire o usb2: non ci sono colli di bottiglia, l'unica scomodità è che sono esterni (anche se ne ho visti di veramente piccoli).
> 
> Per curiosità, che ci dovresti fare per necessitare di due hd?

 

si lo so che si possono mettere esterni su USB e Firewire, ma averlo interno si ha proprio questa comodità: non averli esterni  :Laughing: 

è solo per una questione di praticità e comodità, in fin dei conti anche solo ad avere un HD 2.5" esterno USB non è un grosso ingombro, ma è pur sempre un qualcosa di delicato messo all'esterno del case; il pericolo che si guasti per str****te (leggi l'hd ti cade inavvertitamente, l'hd viene preso in mano dall'utonto di turno quando non sei davanti al pc e te lo scollega  :Twisted Evil: , etc etc etc e molte altre situazioni simili ma non impossibili tra cui ti cito a titolo esplicativo il gatto ci fa la pipi sopra, stai passeggiando o comminando per strada con il notebook nella borsa e un ignota signorina della folla da una ginocchiata involontaria alla tasca della borsa dove guarda caso c'è proprio l'HD esterno USB ... ) è un qualcosa che vorrei *possibilmente* evitare, ripeto *possibilmente*, altrimenti continuerò ad usare gli HD esterni USB   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## emix

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Entrambi 
> 
> Non molti mesi fa era come dice emix, ora è come dice il sito della Apple. 

 

Azz... mi scuso per l'imprecisione  :Embarassed: 

E' già passato quasi un anno da quando ho comprato il mio gioiellino e mi sembra ancora ieri  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> bhe sui Dell è possibile aggiungere un secondo HD, per i consumi e il calore non c'è problema, questi sono aspetti soggettivi comunque

 

Mi sai dare qualche link? Non perchè non mi fidi, sia chiaro, ma sono curioso di conoscere ingombro, peso, dimensioni e autonomia di un portatile" del genere.

Chiedo perchè ho dato un'occhiata veloce al sito dell e gli unici portatili che ho visto con caratteristiche di questo genere, avevano il secondo hd opzionale e montabile nello slot modulare al posto del lettore cd/floppy (se non ho capito male, quindi non così comodo), senza contare le dimensioni molto generose (per essere buoni) e un peso a partire da circa 4 Kg... non proprio un portatile, ma una "workstation mobile ultrapotente" per usare le parole di dell.

----------

## consdel

 *innerbrain wrote:*   

> Ok, citazioni storiche a parte...mi è venuto in mente un motivo abbastanza venale per comprare iBook...
> 
> Apple offre sconti per studenti e quindi aiuta un pò a risparmiare...
> 
> Non dovrebbe essere l'unica a farlo (mi pare anche IBM) ma cmq visto che il tuo amico va all'univ penso sia importante saperlo...in fondo uno sconto non fa schifo a nessuno  

 

approfondiamo questo argomento degli sconti, come si ottengono?

e di quanto sono?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *consdel wrote:*   

> approfondiamo questo argomento degli sconti, come si ottengono?
> 
> e di quanto sono?  

 

Questo è lo store dedicato all'utenza Education.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Riassunto (soggettivo) del contenuto del topic:

Mi sembra che mediamente un mac costi il 40%-50% in più di un pc con caratteristiche equivalenti (e per favore non mettiamoci a discutere su questo... più o meno sono equivalenti visto che ci fai le stesse cose...siamo pratici!)

In sostanza bisogna vedere se la maggiorazione di prezzo vale le "finezze" in più che ti ritrovi

Penso che tale spesa possa essere valida per i modelli più economici di mac, che ti garantiscono inoltre una "portatilità" un po' superiore agli equivalenti modelli pc (devi andare su cose un po' più costose per trovare l'equivalente)

La spesa invece non è affatto giustificata (a meno di avere un budget illimitato) nel caso di modelli superiori, per i quali l'equivalente pc risulta molto più economico. Unica discussione potrebbe essere il riscaldamento eccessivo dei modelli "veloci" di pc, cosa che si risolve adottando un centrino al posto di un pentium 40867 gigahertz con i razzomissili e i circuiti di mille valvole

Poi se devi farci il figo a portarlo a giro è un altro discorso...  :Laughing: 

piccola postilla finale: se uno deve spendere tanto e gli piacciono le cose fighe da mostrare agli amici allora forse è meglio se si prende un Sony. In quel caso la bellezza estetica si vede direttamente sullo schermo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *emix wrote:*   

> Questo è lo store dedicato all'utenza Education.

 

Aggiungo un dettaglio che fino a poco tempo fa ignoravo pure io: questo sconto lo fanno in tutti gli apple store, anche quelli "fisici" (anche quelli non proprio "completi e fighi" come quelli americani, di londra, tokio etc), . Non sei obbligato a comprare online per usufruirne  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *shev wrote:*   

> Aggiungo un dettaglio che fino a poco tempo fa ignoravo pure io: questo sconto lo fanno in tutti gli apple store, anche quelli "fisici" (anche quelli non proprio "completi e fighi" come quelli americani, di londra, tokio etc), . Non sei obbligato a comprare online per usufruirne 

 

Confermo, io l'iBook l'ho comprato da un rivenditore a Catania e mi hanno fatto lo sconto education presentando un certificato di iscrizione dell'università.

----------

## shev

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mi sembra che mediamente un mac costi il 40%-50% in più di un pc con caratteristiche equivalenti (e per favore non mettiamoci a discutere su questo... più o meno sono equivalenti visto che ci fai le stesse cose...siamo pratici!)

 

Assolutamente falso, è un discorso che valeva qualche anno fa, non oggi. Certo, alcuni modelli possono essere un po' più costosi del dovuto, ma è sbagliato generalizzare. Due esempi: un 12" con le caratteristiche dei pbook della Apple non lo trovi se non a quelle cifre, anche nel settore pc. Ovviamente si parla di pc di marca, qualitativamente paragonabili e con lo stesso equipaggiamento hardware, non degli assemblati con lacune qua e là.

Nel campo desktop, i nuovi iMac sono più che onesti, gli equivalenti pc (o cmq paragonabili) hanno gli stessi prezzi. Appena lo ritrovo, ti linko un sito che confrontava comodamente vari modelli mac/pc, dimostrando come la differenza di prezzo sia minima, spesso ampiamente giustificata dalla scelta dei materiali e l'ingegnerizzazione/qualità estetica (che ha un suo valore).  

 *Quote:*   

>  [snip] cosa che si risolve adottando un centrino al posto di un pentium 40867 gigahertz con i razzomissili e i circuiti di mille valvole

 

Come detto sopra, il tuo discorso non è proprio corretto. I Mac sono cari, sicuramente, ma come lo sono gli equivalenti pc. Certo, se mi paragoni un powerbook ad un pc di scarsa qualità, con metà dell'hardware allora sicuramente c'è un abisso...

Poi ripeto, ci sono modelli che possono essere un po' più cari degli equivalenti pc (vedi pbook 15"), altri uguali se non inferiori (vedi 12" ibook e pbook). 

 *Quote:*   

> piccola postilla finale: se uno deve spendere tanto e gli piacciono le cose fighe da mostrare agli amici allora forse è meglio se si prende un Sony. In quel caso la bellezza estetica si vede direttamente sullo schermo!  

 

Lascia perdere, a livello di "cose fighe" il mac non ha rivali, da sempre. Sia a livello estetico, che di contenuti. Per tacere di Macosx... senza contare che un sony non ti darà mai il senso d'appagamento che da il Mac, provare per credere. Non basta un monitor lucido e brillante a rendere di classe un computer...  :Wink: 

(se non sei d'accordo, allora guardati i nuovi monitor apple, i migliori sul mercato. Se i grafici e i creativi usano i mac, ci sarà un motivo...)

----------

## shev

Ho trovato il sito:

- PBook 15" vs Dell Inspirion 9100 (e ho preso uno di quelli meno favorevoli a Apple)

- iMac 20" G5 vs Dell Dimension 4600c

Come vedrai, sono macchine paragonabili a livello di "equipaggiamento", hanno un costo quasi identico, con la differenza che il Mac è molto superiore a livello software, è ingegnerizzato infinitamente meglio, è esteticamente più bello e tutti i pregi che t'abbiamo elencato nei post precedenti sul Mac.

Quindi, prima di dire che il Mac è più caro "del 40-50%" degli "equivalenti" pc (equivalenti come prestazioni/equipaggiamento, perchè per il resto non c'è storia, imho...) documentati bene, perchè non sempre è così  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

Credo che al di là di tutto alla Apple debba essere dato il merito di voler rendere l'informatica accessibile a tutti. Quindi la ricercatezza dei materiali, del design, l'estrema semplicità d'uso di MacOS (cose che ahimé hanno un prezzo) sono tutti elementi chiave per il raggiungimento dello scopo.

Ovviamente per gli "addetti ai lavori" questi aspetti possono essere di dubbia utilità, ma sicuramente la maggior parte della gente vuole usare il computer nel salotto, magari allo stesso modo con cui usa un lettore dvd o un televisore.

Provate a prendere una persona che non mastica di informatica e mettetegli davanti un x86 (con il più bello dei case e dei monitor) con Windows XP (non parliamo di linux) e un iMac G5 con Mac Os X. Secondo me sceglie il Mac, anche se questo ha un costo leggermente superiore.

My 2 cents

P.S. - Questo post non vuole essere assolutamente una critica nei confronti di linux o dell'architettura x86. Secondo me sono solo due modi diversi di vedere l'informatica.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo, alcuni modelli possono essere un po' più costosi del dovuto, ma è sbagliato generalizzare. Due esempi: un 12" con le caratteristiche dei pbook della Apple non lo trovi se non a quelle cifre, anche nel settore pc. 
> 
> 

 

infatti ho detto che per i modelli più economici (che sono proprio quelli 12") la spesa è giustificata... tanto più che anche a parità di costo sono migliori!

L'unica cosa che mi lascia scettico sono i notebook da 15" in su che a mio giudizio sono troppo cari rispetto all'equivalente pc, e il giudizio di equivalente se vuoi è soggettivo: io giudico due pc equivalenti se mi consentono di fare più o meno le stesse cose negli stessi tempi e con performance paragonabili, il gusto estetico non lo considero nel termine di paragone... (la considero una finezza)

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lascia perdere, a livello di "cose fighe" il mac non ha rivali, da sempre. Sia a livello estetico, che di contenuti. Per tacere di Macosx... senza contare che un sony non ti darà mai il senso d'appagamento che da il Mac, provare per credere. Non basta un monitor lucido e brillante a rendere di classe un computer... 
> 
> 

 

sono daccordo, tuttavia ti assicuro che il monitor x-black un po' mi ha davvero impressionato (e sono sempre stato uno che a queste cose non ci ha mai fatto caso)

comunque io MacOsX non lo avevo proprio messo dentro la valutazione... mi sembra più che ovvio che ci metterei sopra Gentoo-Linux!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come vedrai, sono macchine paragonabili a livello di "equipaggiamento", 

 

E' vero quello che dici... comunque sempre se vai sul sito della Dell, armeggiandoci un poco, ti porti via un centrino con equipaggiamento equivalente a quelli sopra con ~1500 euro, ovvero il 25% in meno

te lo dico perchè in questi giorni sono andato un po' a giro sulla rete per informarmi. Inoltre ~300 euro le ti guadagni su un dell abbassando la garanzia da 3 ad 1 anno... (tutto fa cassa)

[edit]

ecco qualche link

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/inspn_510m?c=it&l=it&s=dhs

[\edit]

Il mercato pc, essendo parecchio più grosso, ha il vantaggio di presentare molte offerte che tagliano di netto i costi. Se vai a MediaWorld o Euronics o qualche altra grande catena scopri un sacco di offerte di notebook buoni a prezzi accessibili

 *emix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che al di là di tutto alla Apple debba essere dato il merito di voler rendere l'informatica accessibile a tutti.

 

a tutte le persone con uno stipendio sostanzioso vorrai dire... quando parli di "accessibile a tutti" non devi pensare solo alla parte user-friendly, sennò microsoft si sarebbe aggiudicata il primo premio di questa competizione, in realtà è l'opensource, che pure è più complesso da gestire, che ti assicura che tutti possano permettersi la licenza di un sistema operativo!!

----------

## emix

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> a tutte le persone con uno stipendio sostanzioso vorrai dire... quando parli di "accessibile a tutti" non devi pensare solo alla parte user-friendly, sennò microsoft si sarebbe aggiudicata il primo premio di questa competizione ...

 

Per accessibilità parlo di usabilità... e ti prego, non paragonarmi Windows a Mac OS X che mi viene da piangere. Ovvio che non tutti possono permettersi un Mac così come tutti non possono permettersi un monitor x-black. Ma questa è un'altra storia.

Per quanto riguarda l'open source il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega, ma che me ne faccio di un sistema operativo gratuito se poi non lo so usare?

Ripeto, non è una critica a linux (non lo farei mai), solo che il punto di forza di linux non è sicuramente la facilità d'uso.

----------

## shev

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> E' vero quello che dici... comunque sempre se vai sul sito della Dell, armeggiandoci un poco, ti porti via un centrino con equipaggiamento equivalente a quelli sopra con ~1500 euro, ovvero il 25% in meno
> 
> te lo dico perchè in questi giorni sono andato un po' a giro sulla rete per informarmi. Inoltre ~300 euro le ti guadagni su un dell abbassando la garanzia da 3 ad 1 anno... (tutto fa cassa)

 

Ok, ma ho specificato che un paragone ha senso se consideri macchine con prestazioni paragonabili, dotazione paragonabile e così via. Se mi fai il paragone tra il powerbook più carrozzato e il pc meno dotato è ovvio che ci sta un abisso tra i due prezzi, ci mancherebbe. I pc da te indicati possono paragonarsi agli ibook, che hanno anche prezzi in linea (sul sito da me indicato trovi paragoni anche per fasce di prezzo più basse, quindi tra ibook e equivalenti dell).

Quindi i discorsi sono due: il Mac non è più caro degli equivalenti pc, a parità di dotazione/prestazioni hanno prezzi del tutto allineati. Magari qualche decina di euro di differenza, ma imho più che giustificata per la scelta di materiali e design. Questo è il discorso che faccio io e che sembrava facessi tu.

Il secondo discorso, è che puoi procurarti pc con costi irrisori che bene o male ti permettono di fare ciò che ti serve, mentre per gli Apple di macchine con costi "irrisori" non se ne trovano se non nell'usato. Questo è il discorso come l'hai impostato tu in questo momento (o come l'ho capito io adesso  :Smile:  ).

Sono due discorsi sacrosanti e credo difficilmente confutabili, inutile discuterne oltre. Ma sono discorsi ben diversi e separati.

E' come per le automobili: la bmw è più cara di una panda? Sicuramente, ma non puoi paragonare queste due macchine, appartengono a categorie diverse e hanno prestazioni e accessori ben differenti. Imho è sbagliato impostare un discorso in questo modo, è privo di senso. Discorso analogo tra bmw e mercedes: la bmw è più cara della mercedes, perchè la serie 5 costa più della classe A? Assolutamente no, se vuoi fare paragoni devi farlo tra una serie 5 della bmw e una classe E della mercedes, sono simili con prezzi simili.

----------

## Marculin

 *shev wrote:*   

> Ho trovato il sito:
> 
> - PBook 15" vs Dell Inspirion 9100 (e ho preso uno di quelli meno favorevoli a Apple)
> 
> - iMac 20" G5 vs Dell Dimension 4600c
> ...

 

Scusate ma da quando si può fare un simile confronto (nei link) delle cpu?Un G4 a 1,33ghz è come circa un P4 1,9ghz?

ps: non sapevo che il fsb dei g4 fosse solo a 167mhz....mi sembra bassino

----------

## emix

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> ps: non sapevo che il fsb dei g4 fosse solo a 167mhz....mi sembra bassino

 

Perché bassino? Il mio Athlon XP 2100+ va a 133MHz di bus. Non ti fare ingannare dai valori DDR.

----------

## shev

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> Scusate ma da quando si può fare un simile confronto (nei link) delle cpu?Un G4 a 1,33ghz è come circa un P4 1,9ghz?

 

Ma si, nel caso della CPU lascia il tempo che trova. L'hanno fatto per dare una idea di massima, ma è ovvio che è discutibile come paragone. E' più per tentare di giustificare perchè preferiscono nel confronto un processore o l'altro, non ha validità scientifica o tecnica.

 *Quote:*   

> ps: non sapevo che il fsb dei g4 fosse solo a 167mhz....mi sembra bassino

 

Sono le storie del dual channel (quindi valori metà/doppio a seconda di chi te li dice), etc etc.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *shev wrote:*   

> Mi sai dare qualche link? Non perchè non mi fidi, sia chiaro, ma sono curioso di conoscere ingombro, peso, dimensioni e autonomia di un portatile" del genere.

 Il sito di Dell è un casino... Ti posso solo dire che è una scelta che hanno intenzione di portare avanti il più possibile, quella di avere un unico bay [che chiamano media bay] in cui ci ficchi o la 2 batteria, o il floppy [che altrimenti è usb] o il cd/dvd/sailsignorecosa o un altro hd. Un portatile come l' Inspiron 510m lo supporta[/u]

----------

## Marculin

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Marculin wrote:*   ps: non sapevo che il fsb dei g4 fosse solo a 167mhz....mi sembra bassino 
> 
> Perché bassino? Il mio Athlon XP 2100+ va a 133MHz di bus. Non ti fare ingannare dai valori DDR.

 

il centrino va a 800mhz...mi sembra strano che il tuo vada solo a 133mhz

@shev:non la sapevo la questione del doppio.....so che il fsb è importante ma mi fa strano che vada solo a 167mhz contro gli 800mhz (o 400mhz se è la metà)

----------

## emix

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> il centrino va a 800mhz...mi sembra strano che il tuo vada solo a 133mhz

 

800MHz con quella tecnologia che chiamano quad pumped. In realtà va "solo" a  200MHz. E' la stessa storia del DDR.

Edit: dal sito di Intel

 *Quote:*   

> Explain quad pumped.
> 
> A quad-pumped bus is a dual line bus that is queried on the rising and falling edges of the clock. This means that four data transfers can occur during a single clock cycle.

 

Dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa che ha fatto la Apple con i G5.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *shev wrote:*   

> E' come per le automobili: la bmw è più cara di una panda? Sicuramente, ma non puoi paragonare queste due macchine, appartengono a categorie diverse e hanno prestazioni e accessori ben differenti.

 

Per andarci a giro in città la panda è estremamente superiore alla bmw!   :Very Happy:  Addirittura se hai una Renault 4 di quelle vecchie puoi permetterti di non chiuderla a chiave quando la parcheggi! Vuoi mettere tale comodità con il terrore dei piccoli graffi sulla carrozzeria della tua preziosa bmw?   :Laughing: 

A parte gli scherzi sono perfettamente daccordo che i mac siano, a parità di condizioni, superiori ai pc; solo che non sempre hai parità di condizioni e spesso devi scontrarti con la limitatezza dei tuoi fondi... Il mac è per gli intenditori, per coloro con particolari esigenze o per quelli con il portafogli gonfio (a mio parere)

A parte questo sto seriamente valutando la possibilità di prendere un ibook 12" che mi sembra buona cosa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> A parte gli scherzi sono perfettamente daccordo che i mac siano, a parità di condizioni, superiori ai pc; solo che non sempre hai parità di condizioni e spesso devi scontrarti con la limitatezza dei tuoi fondi... Il mac è per gli intenditori, per coloro con particolari esigenze o per quelli con il portafogli gonfio (a mio parere)

 

Vedi che alla fine ci siamo capiti. Il Mac è abbastanza caro (non carissimo, però si parte da cifre abbastanza importanti), ciò che contesto è quando si dice che è più caro dei pc. Non è più caro dei pc, solo che parte da una base più elevata rispetto ai pc, ma costa quasi uguale ad un pc equivalente.

 *Quote:*   

> A parte questo sto seriamente valutando la possibilità di prendere un ibook 12" che mi sembra buona cosa  

 

Ottimo, vedrai che poi ti ridurrai come me, a professare il vangelo Apple (forse uno dei difetti di Apple che pochi raccontano)  :Laughing: 

Chiudo con una riflessione sul media bay di Dell: bella e interessante idea, ma non mi pare cambi molto rispetto ad un hd esterno, alla fine o si sceglie l'hd, o il lettore ottico o la batteria. Tutto insieme, in un portatile, è duro farcelo stare allo stato attuale della tecnologia. I problemi di trasporto restano. IMHO.

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> Ottimo, vedrai che poi ti ridurrai come me, a professare il vangelo Apple

 

Ah no, risparmiateci!

Un rappresentante apple ci basta ed avanza  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Scusate se risveglio il topic (in vacanza in puglia fino a stamattina   :Laughing:  ) ma vorrei sintetizzare un po' quella che secondo me è una risposta pressochè definitiva all'eterna diatriba PC Vs MAC:

PROVARE PER CREDERE.

Maggior parte di voi frequenta l'uni (io non ancora   :Laughing: ) quindi di possibilità ne avete...

Provate MAC... provate PC... E prendete quello con cui vi trovate meglio e perchè no, quello che più vi conviene...

Io volevo un portatile facilmente trasportabile, con una buona durata della batteria, alla portata delle mie finanze (l'intera estate scorsa a lavorare  :Mad:  ) Indovinate cosa ho scelto...   :Laughing: 

My2cents

----------

## dmorab

Sto valutando anch'io l'acquisto di un Mac; mi permangono alcuni dubbi:

1) sono indeciso tra ibook 14" G4 1.2  e powerbook 12" G4 1.33: prestzioni penso simili e visualizzazione?

2) i modelli citati hanno tutti 256 MB ram: devo aggiungerne altrettanta?

3) e per il wireless? nei powerbook c'è lo slot pcmcia e posso inserire la mia Netgear 401MA che utilizzo sull'attuale pc notebook, ma nel ibook c'è Airport Extreme integrata: come funziona? è compatibile con linux?

----------

## botta

1. hanno la stessa risoluzione, nella scelta per me meglio il pbook

2. quanta ne vuoi e magari la comperi a parte, insomma non dalla apple che è cara

3. il pbook da 12 non ha lo slot per le pc card, tempo fa c'eramo problemi, ora mi sembra che airport extreme funzioni anche con linux, ma non sono sicuro

personalmente se volessi adoperare solo linux, mi prenderei l'ibook e da 12"

----------

## xchris

 *botta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. il pbook da 12 non ha lo slot per le pc card, tempo fa c'eramo problemi, ora mi sembra che airport extreme funzioni anche con linux, ma non sono sicuro
> 
> 

 

mi pare che non vada proprio.

Solo sotto osx!

ciao

----------

## shev

 *dmorab wrote:*   

> 1) sono indeciso tra ibook 14" G4 1.2  e powerbook 12" G4 1.33: prestzioni penso simili e visualizzazione?

 

Come prestazioni non sono distanti, anche se il pbook è ovviamente un pochino superiore (non solo per i MHz, ma anche per il bus e altre piccoli dettagli). Prestazioni a parte, il pbook ha ovviamente una cura costruttiva superiore, materiali migliori e piccolezze migliori di un ibook, ma ha anche un prezzo decisamente più alto degli ibook che riporta la bilancia in "quasi" equilibrio. L'ibook dal canto suo è una splendida macchina, equilibrata, ben fatta e dal prezzo assolutamente competitivo. Insomma, valuta quanti soldi hai e quale dei due book preferisci e scegli tu, in ogni caso farai un ottimo acquisto  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 2) i modelli citati hanno tutti 256 MB ram: devo aggiungerne altrettanta?

 

Si, conviene averne almeno 512 MB. L'apple store è forse un po' più caro rispetto ad altri posti, però:

a) ti evita di doverla installare a mano  :Razz: 

b) sei sicuro che il *book la digerisca. In fatto di qualità della ram è abbastanza schizzinoso  :Smile: 

Quindi se ne aggiungi solo 256 MB fallo pure sull'apple store, se ne compri di più può valere la pena comprarla a parte (ma di marca).

 *Quote:*   

> 3) e per il wireless? nei powerbook c'è lo slot pcmcia e posso inserire la mia Netgear 401MA che utilizzo sull'attuale pc notebook, ma nel ibook c'è Airport Extreme integrata: come funziona? è compatibile con linux?

 

Lo slot pcmcia c'è solo sui modelli più grandi di 12", quindi o usi un adattatore usb o l'airport extreme la usi solo con macosx (dove funziona egregiamente). Sempre che non decidi di comprare uno dei modelli più grandi con quindi lo slot giusto  :Smile: 

----------

## botta

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *botta wrote:*   
> 
> 3. il pbook da 12 non ha lo slot per le pc card, tempo fa c'eramo problemi, ora mi sembra che airport extreme funzioni anche con linux, ma non sono sicuro
> 
>  
> ...

 

mi sono informato meglio, in teoria non funziona, però ci sono dei driver sperimentali che permetterebbero di andare a 11 e non 54 mbps

qui si trova qualcosa anche se non ancora nulla di pronto

http://linux-bcom4301.sourceforge.net/

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Riporto up questo thread per chiedere un parere agli utilizzatori di iBook, in particolare agli studenti universitari.  :Smile: 

Per uno studente di ing. informatica può essere un valido sostituto di un x86? Attualmente sono molto confuso perchè l'iBook mi piace moltissimo (ho avuto modo di provarlo, con MacOs X e con Gentoo: fantastico  :Cool:  ) ma ho qualche timore nel caso, nel corso degli studi si affronti la programmazione ASM x86.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Insomma...vale la pena prenderlo o no?   :Laughing: 

TIA per le risposte.  :Smile: 

----------

## sorchino

Mi son letto per bene il topic visto che sono in odore di portatile (si, portatile non portabile con 13 hard disk, 12 batterie, 3 masterizzatori, rimorchio e garage  :Smile:  ) e mi stavo orientando proprio sui *book, ma più per OsX che per il resto.

Si ovvio, prezzo e caratteristiche sono importanti ma mi stuzzica avere un altro s.o. da utilizzare (e probabilmente il migliore che c'è in giro al momento).

Linux (e all'occorrenza Win) li userei sul fisso mentre OsX (simil-vmware a parte) non avrei l'occasione di utilizzarlo.

Poi sta cosa dello sconto studenti mi stuzzica non poco, soprattutto vista l'offerta che c'è sul sito Apple che per chi si compra *book + Ipod c'è un ulteriore rimborso di 200 euro (si, in pratica un *book + Ipod a 100 euro circa).

Peccato però che non son riuscito a quantificare lo sconto studenti, visto che i vari link rimandano allo store ufficiale o almeno così mi è parso.

Quindi domanda finale... a quanto ammonta questo sconto studenti?

ps. Ho sentito parlare di *book con G5 in futuro... che dite? quando? quanto costeranno? il g5 è molto avanti rispetto ai g4?

----------

## mambro

Gli studenti hanno uno sconto del circa 6-7% basta che vedi la differenza di prezzi tra apple store e apple store educational.. cmq per chi ha qualche parente/genitore insegnate c'è questo

http://www.apple.com/it/education/promo/pc_docenti/

un ibook g4 1Ghz 14" a 1199¤ invece di 1399¤

peccato nn si possa prendere il 12" a tipo 999¤    :Crying or Very sad: 

Restano cmq i 175 euro di sconto su qualsiasi pc per i nati nell'88... deficente io che non ne ho approfittato l'anno scorso  che era per gli '87  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sorchino

Uhm 6-7% non è tantissimo ma aiuta... lo sconto per gli 88 è cumulativo? (ok, penso di no, però facendo un 6-7% - 175  - 200 farei *book + ipod a pochi pochi pochi soldi  :Smile:  poi dovrei trovare anche qualcuno dell'88 che mi fa il piacere...)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

il problema è che se compri dall'apple store non puoi usufruire del buono per i nati nell'88, che verrebbe sommato agli altri sconti.. e se non compri dall'apple store mi pare che non poss fare modifiche alla config del mac (tipo hd più capiente, che per gli ibook mi sembra quasi d'obbligo..)

----------

## shev

 *SonOfTheStage wrote:*   

> Per uno studente di ing. informatica può essere un valido sostituto di un x86? Attualmente sono molto confuso perchè l'iBook mi piace moltissimo (ho avuto modo di provarlo, con MacOs X e con Gentoo: fantastico  ) ma ho qualche timore nel caso, nel corso degli studi si affronti la programmazione ASM x86.   

 

Io sono studente in ing. informatica (ormai agli sgoccioli) e felice possessore di powerbook. Non posso che consigliarti l'acquisto di un *book, di problemi non ne avrai di certo, fidati. Avrai tutto il software che ti serve e tutti i benefici ineguagliabili di un mac. Se tornassi indietro l'avrei comprato anche prima.

Considera che sto sostituendo anche parte dei pc desktop con Mac  :Wink: 

Per chi chiedeva dei powerbook G5 si metta l'anima in pace, non arriveranno fino alla metà/fine dell'anno prossimo, sempre che arrivino. Attualmente pare più probable l'adozione di G4 dual core sui futuri powerbook. Massimo conviene aspettare fino a fine mese, inizio novembre viste le voci di un possibile upgrade della linea attuale, ma aspettare i G5 è imho inutile, si fa prima a comprare ora il portatile e rivenderlo (se e) quando usciranno i G5 / G4 dual core.

----------

## mambro

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Uhm 6-7% non è tantissimo ma aiuta... lo sconto per gli 88 è cumulativo? (ok, penso di no, però facendo un 6-7% - 175 � - 200� farei *book + ipod a pochi pochi pochi soldi  poi dovrei trovare anche qualcuno dell'88 che mi fa il piacere...)

 

Si, dovrebbe essere cumulativo

Davvero se compro da negozi fisici non posso cambiare i componenti? ma nemmeno tipo se lo ordino e me lo faccio arrivare al negozio e poi lo compro li? Si può pagare a rate?

----------

## SonOfTheStage

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io sono studente in ing. informatica (ormai agli sgoccioli) e felice possessore di powerbook. Non posso che consigliarti l'acquisto di un *book, di problemi non ne avrai di certo, fidati. Avrai tutto il software che ti serve e tutti i benefici ineguagliabili di un mac. Se tornassi indietro l'avrei comprato anche prima.
> 
> Considera che sto sostituendo anche parte dei pc desktop con Mac 
> ...

 

Perfetto, era quello che volevo sentirmi dire. Vada per l'iBook.   :Cool: 

Grazie e ciao.  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Davvero se compro da negozi fisici non posso cambiare i componenti? ma nemmeno tipo se lo ordino e me lo faccio arrivare al negozio e poi lo compro li? Si può pagare a rate?

 

Io ho chiesto nel negozio che c'è qua vicino (e ce n'è solo uno dove vendono i prodotti apple),e mi hanno detto che non è possibile.effettivamente non so se negli altri si può fare.Fatemi sapere!

----------

## shev

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Io ho chiesto nel negozio che c'è qua vicino (e ce n'è solo uno dove vendono i prodotti apple),e mi hanno detto che non è possibile.effettivamente non so se negli altri si può fare.Fatemi sapere!

 

Dai vari rivenditori ufficiali Apple è possibile ordinarlo con pezzi modificati, che poi il commerciante di turno preferisca vendere quelli che ha già in negozio piuttosto che sbattersi ad ordinarlo è un altro discorso. Come è un altro discorso se lo acquistate da MediaWorld o negozi non ufficiali, ovviamente niente modifiche.

Imho se si vuole una versione modificata tanto vale ordinarla direttamente dallo store online, si risparmia tempo e fatica. Se invece basta un modello di serie, allora rivolgendosi ad un negozio reale si può risparmiare tempo.

----------

## mambro

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  Si può pagare a rate?

 

Mi rispondo da solo  :Very Happy: 

http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/credit_conditions/it/credit_process.html#calculator

----------

## leonida

Un suggerimento per gli studenti che, si sa, non navigano nell'oro:)

Come sapete i Mac hanno generalmente una "vita" più lunga rispetto agli altri PC. Io sto ancora utilizzando un iMac G3 333Mhz del 1999 con OSX 10.3.5. Per non dirvi del Mac II Fx del 1990:)

Qundi anche con una macchina di uno o due anni potete iniziare a prendere confidenza con la mele quasi dimezzando le spese.

Ecco un paio di link:

http://www.macusato.it/

http://www.macexchange.it/

http://www.testsrl.it/Listino.jsp?idCategoria=8

http://www.macitynet.it/usato/

----------

## mambro

Domandina: Se mi prendo l'airport extreme per mettere in rete un powerbook con macOS e un pc x86 con linux (su cui metto una scheda wireless) poi posso collegare la stampante usb compatibile  all'airport e usarla da linux in rete?

----------

## shev

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Domandina: Se mi prendo l'airport extreme per mettere in rete un powerbook con macOS e un pc x86 con linux (su cui metto una scheda wireless) poi posso collegare la stampante usb compatibile  all'airport e usarla da linux in rete?

 

Cioè attaccare la stampante al mac e condividerla? Certamente!

----------

## sorchino

Ecco, proprio quando ero prossimo all'ordine son stato colto dalla indecisione...

Oggi infatti dovrebbero annunciare i nuovi ibook (con clock a 1.3 e un ribasso dei prezzi).

Niente di negativo penserete.. e invece no.

Perchè ora il vecchio non lo ordino, mi darebbe sui nervi pagare di più per un prodotto inferiore, ma se aspetto il nuovo mi perdo la promozione per avere l'ipod con rimborso di 200 euro  :Sad: 

----------

## =DvD=

Io sto aspettando i nuovi pb, e aspetterò fino a novembre, the 6th.

Te giudica a cosa ti serve l'ibook.

Cmq dicevano che doveva uscire OGGI la nuova versione

----------

## shev

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Cmq dicevano che doveva uscire OGGI la nuova versione

 

Se la presentano la presentano verso sera, il fuso orario non è un optional  :Wink: 

Cmq io a tutti gli acquirenti di *book direi di aspettare fino a fine mese prima dell'acquisto, l'aggiornamento vociferato è sia su ibook che pbook, quindi il rischio di acquistare un modello che invecchia dopo due o tre giorni è alto (anche se a volte la apple converte gli ordini in corso con i nuovi modelli se presentati in tempo, come m'è capitato con l'ipod).

----------

## =DvD=

L'oggi maiuscolo non era critico, era euforico!!

(sbav ...pb nuovi...)

----------

## mambro

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Domandina: Se mi prendo l'airport extreme per mettere in rete un powerbook con macOS e un pc x86 con linux (su cui metto una scheda wireless) poi posso collegare la stampante usb compatibile  all'airport e usarla da linux in rete? 
> 
> Cioè attaccare la stampante al mac e condividerla? Certamente!

 

No, non attacarla al mac, attaccarla direttamente all'airport con la porta usb e condividerla via wifi...

Cmq davvero stanno per usicre anche i nuovi powerbook? avevo idea di prendere un pb a 12" ma penso che aspetterò   :Wink: 

Qualche link con qualche voce di corridoio?   :Razz: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Qualche link con qualche voce di corridoio?  

 

http://www.macrumors.com/

La nuova linea di ibook è già disponibile su apple store.

----------

## shev

 *mambro wrote:*   

> No, non attacarla al mac, attaccarla direttamente all'airport con la porta usb e condividerla via wifi...

 

Ah, quindi intendi attaccarla ad una base airport o airport express? Non dovrebbero esserci problemi, non ho mai sperimentato in prima persona ma credo venga vista come una banalissima stampante di rete.

Sugli ibook mi ha anticipato MyZelf: un upgrade abbastanza modesto in prestazioni, interessante per prezzi e dotazione di serie. Soprattutto il gap ibook / pbook è ormai troppo sottile per non esserci un rinnovo dei pbook dietro l'angolo (IMHO).

----------

## sorchino

Usciti nuovi Ibook, il 12" cala di 100 euro circa come prezzo ma in più ha 200mhz di processore in più e l'airport già integrato (che costava 89 se non ricordo male).

Davvero ottimo, a questo punto ordino... spero sian disponibili da subito.

Solitamente quanto tempo passa tra l'ordine e la spedizione?

----------

## mambro

 *shev wrote:*   

> Soprattutto il gap ibook / pbook è ormai troppo sottile per non esserci un rinnovo dei pbook dietro l'angolo (IMHO).

 

Speriamo   :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Solitamente quanto tempo passa tra l'ordine e la spedizione?

 

Dipende dai ritmi di produzione, se a regime ci mettono una settimana circa. Se non a regime, come per il mio iMac G5, anche un mese e oltre.

Considerando quanto poco cambiano i nuovi ibook, direi un paio di settimane massimo.

----------

